# What goes wrong with this Router - Does not start, burning smell & smoke.



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Router Info : Wattage 2,100w, 10A, 220-240V 
Makita Model RP2301FC 
Made in Japan 
Year of manufacture 2009
The problem : I was cutting mortise (3/8"W x 2"L x 1-5/16"D) yesterday when I found that I had to stop many times. After I turned off the machine, I cleaned the wood chips in the mortise hole. Then I continued to use the machine but it did not start. I have to wait few minutes before I able to turn it on again. At one time after I completed one mortise I took about 10 mins rest with machine in the "OFF" mode but the mains power plug in the "ON" mode. After that I my nose caught very strong burning smell (like burning plastic/rubber) and I saw smoke came out of the motor casing. I immediately switch off the mains power plug. 
Today I went to the shop (my second home actually which is 20KM from my home I live in) to test if the machine is still working. Yes I did start., but once I switched off the machine, I also had to switch the mains power plug off.
I just wonder how that happen. How could it be possible that current is running into the motor with the machine's switch off? What goes wrong with my Router?

Thank you for reading. Any info is much appreciated.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Check the bottom and if you get lots of sparks and a burning smell it's done caput. 
You can try to blow air in the bottom where the brushes are.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I believe not only did you overheat the router due probably to failing motor windings, (that is why the overheat sensor kept tripping internally), it also sounds like you might have fused your router switch in the on position.
Either way, repairs are not feasible - get a new router.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

GMman, I did notice sparks when I turned it to high speed. For this job, I just used the lowest speed.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with Tennessee, this is way more damage than worn brushes or something easily repairable. 
Good luck


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

If you've used it in a table a lot, dust in the windings may have
contributed. Table use shortens router life.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

There isn't much that can go wrong with a router.. which is basically just a motor with a collet on one end. Most common cause of failure are brushes, bearings and getting all packed up with sawdust (particularly in the fan blades and between the rotor and windings). I'd pull it apart and check it out. Could be something as simple as just needing to be cleaned out or a $4 bearing gone bad.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## EdwardR (Mar 24, 2012)

I will make this easy on you. Electric motors have epoxy on the windings and when they get hot the epoxy melts and the windings short out. outside of rewinding the motor its trash. the smell is the tell tale sign. just sparks may allow you to clean the motor and brushes and move on. but that all familiar smell means R.I.P..


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I tend to agree with Edward.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Surprising that a Makita would do that. They are usually workhorses.

If I was in your situation, I'd take it in to get it looked at and see if it was just the switch and brushes. If it was the armature, you might as well right it off.
From experience I know that if you go to the right place, you won't get charged for it to be opened up if you buy a replacement from them, so there's nothing to lose.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I had on that did the same thing if you see large sparks just let it run and it will go dead.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

Sounds like it is time to go shopping for a new router. I agree that this one is toast


----------



## KenBry (Sep 13, 2011)

Yea, your tool is shot, but get ahold of Makita directly and explain it to them. They might be interested in your old unit to see what went south. I had a PC that had a screw inside come loose and get into the windings. They replaced the unit after 5 years.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I'd junk it. Sounds like a good way to burn your shop down.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

I love this router. It is just about 2ys old from the time I purchased it. Smooth plunge and with no vibration and further more it does not produce much noise or even I may call it very silent in the extreme case (as a comparision, I can even use it while my neighbor is sleeping). So today I sent it to the Makita's Repair Shop. I will update you all with the results - good or bad not sure how long, 2 weeks maybe, a month or forever.

And at the same time, I order another one - PC since I need to use it with the guide bushing without the need to use adapter.

I am very2 grateful and overwhelm with the opinion, suggestions and info from you all. Thank you, thank you.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I apologize for asking the obvious, but were you you using it with a long extension cord of the wrong gauge? There has to be a reason it died so young.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

dhazelton, thanks for asking. I used it direct from the mains power point and for your info the cord & 3 pin plug is the original - the one came with the machine with no alteration what so ever. Never use for prolong operation. My estimated usage is about 2- 3hrs the most - with 5 to 10 minutes continuously at any time., It is dedicated for handheld task only.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

We'll await the diagnosis from Dr. Makita. Sounds like you just got a dud, unusual for Makitas.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes *dhazelton*, it is very unusual. I have be using other makes (DeWalt, Bosch & Ryobi) for many many years to the extent of industrial use & abuse with no problem. But it is very usual, very common, the one we love more will create more problem. Ha ha ha!


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Sounds like you let out the magic smoke. Time for a new router


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Dear Lumberjocks. I just want to update you all with "good news" and "not so good news". The good news - I got a call from the Makita Service Centre this afternoon. My router is ready to be collected. The not so good news is I have to pay for the replacement part ie the "speed controller".
I will collect it tomorrow. I will test and let you all know the results.

Thanks.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for the update. I'd take a new speed controller over a new router any day. Hope someone learns from your experience.


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

Although this is off topic…
My parents have a Dyson DC33.
The same thing happened to the Dyson as to your Router
Due to The warranty, They sent us a box, and we sent it to them, now, they found it was a faulty switch.
They repaired it free of charge, and now it works Perfectly!


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah Renners, I did not expect the speed controller of brand new router is the culprit. I collected my router this morning, tested it and paid RM225 = 71.27 USD. It shd be OK, but not sure for how long - they repaired it with no warranty.
Thanks all buddies for reading & replying.
Wish you all the best, take care.


----------



## gwilki (May 14, 2014)

@Benju. This thread was started in 2012.


----------

